

Your Lead Architect Doesn't Really Understand Cloud - joeemison
http://thenewstack.io/genius-techie-doesnt-really-understand-cloud/

======
PaulHoule
Unfortunately cargo cult architecture is the norm, and doing things right is
the exception.

I worked at some place where the "architect" had designed a REST architecture
that almost worked on a LAN, but run it over the WAN and it would take 40
minutes for the application to boot. I got that down to 40 seconds but had to
fight over every inch because I was violating the architectural purity of the
scheme.

One day he had such a freak-out that he had a vertigo attack we called the
ambulance, but he refused to get in.

Then my boss quit and the out-of-town consultant told me that since he's the
one who is inflexible, we should do it all his way. Well, a recruiter called
the next day and I quit the day after that. Mr. Spaz left six months later.

Mr. Spaz was a big fan of guids because they were globally unique, but then he
made a "guid" that was all zeroes and argued about that. Of course, a few
years later I was working with a hotshot who didn't think guids would be
unique so he had to add more stuff to them to make them so.

